

Visualizing sort algorithms with Canvas - ossreleasefeed
http://ajaxian.com/archives/visualizing-sort-algorithms-with-canvas

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555971> which points
at the original, rather than just being a pointer and "nice one" comment.

